# built the kiddos a ramp



## jclc43837 (Nov 30, 2012)

and they love it


----------



## Flippin' Crazee (May 14, 2015)

Great Job! I'm no carpenter but i also built the kids a 1/4 pipe years ago and they loved it. One thing that i can tell you is kids don't get hurt on them but drunk adults break legs!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Cool!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

Cool build. Wait a couple of years and they will be wanting more vertical.


----------



## jclc43837 (Nov 30, 2012)

jtupper said:


> Cool build. Wait a couple of years and they will be wanting more vertical.


 yea I did not want to put any vert on it yet but im sure in the near future im going to have to add some for sure.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Hell yea! Hours and hours will spent on that ramp by the kiddos. Nice work.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Cool! I built one a while back and then we moved. Of course the kids wanted me to bring it with us. I don't know what was harder, building it from scratch the first time or moving it and trying to line everything back up again. Did save $$ on the wood by reusing it though. The only things that saved me much aggravation was that I used those t-25 deckmate screws. Reused them all. 

Here is a picture (the second time I have built the same ramp) before putting the masonite on. Kids are already doing front side airs and 360 bonelesses, pivot fakies etc on that mellow ramp. It's still scary watching the 6 year old drop in those deep bowls at lee and joe jamail.

You guys ever goto Southside? We are out there quite a bit.


----------



## jclc43837 (Nov 30, 2012)

iamatt said:


> Cool! I built one a while back and then we moved. Of course the kids wanted me to bring it with us. I don't know what was harder, building it from scratch the first time or moving it and trying to line everything back up again. Did save $$ on the wood by reusing it though. The only things that saved me much aggravation was that I used those t-25 deckmate screws. Reused them all.
> 
> Here is a picture (the second time I have built the same ramp) before putting the masonite on. Kids are already doing front side airs and 360 bonelesses, pivot fakies etc on that mellow ramp. It's still scary watching the 6 year old drop in those deep bowls at lee and joe jamail.
> 
> You guys ever goto Southside? We are out there quite a bit.


looks good


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Looks very solid. Next time you could probably do with just 1/3rd of all of those 2x4's in the flat. Or even less. Doesn't take much with double sheets of plywood. Lot of screws lol.


----------



## jclc43837 (Nov 30, 2012)

iamatt said:


> Looks very solid. Next time you could probably do with just 1/3rd of all of those 2x4's in the flat. Or even less. Doesn't take much with double sheets of plywood. Lot of screws lol.


 double sheets of plywood cost more than 2x4's


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh double sheets on a ramp is a given, . Have built my fair share. Like the netting for runaways.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## jclc43837 (Nov 30, 2012)

iamatt said:


> Oh double sheets on a ramp is a given, . Have built my fair share. Like the netting for runaways.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


 yea the net is a blessing thank goodness I kept the net from the trampoline it sure came in handy from ghost riders flying through my shop.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Actually that ramp is probably safer than a trampoline. We've already had double compound leg fracture from a trampoline...ramp nothing major yet!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------

